#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the top IoT market trends for 2021?

## Bhavya

The future of IoT is moving toward large-scale growth in the upcoming years. However, 2021 has the potential to be an important year for the IoT market as it aims to tackle major global social and economic issues associated with the COVID-19 pandemic. So, what are the major IoT market trends to watch for in 2021?

----------

